# guys need ur valueable suggestions plz reply



## ankit0_0 (Mar 15, 2011)

hi guys im going to buy the components (in a day or 2) for my 1st ever build so i wanted to get ur suggestion b4 i go and buy them (im a bit nervous as i dont know if taking d decision to assemble will turnout to b fruitful as i hav never done it b4)

*processor-------intel i5 2500k  
motherboard----ASUS P8P67 PRO
RAM------------gskill ripjaw 1600 MHz ddr3 4 gb x 1(for sandy bridge)
graphic card----MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC      or
                      ASUS GTX560 direct cu 2 top (which is better)      
hard drive------Seagate ITB 7200.12
DVD-ROM-------LG 22X SATA DVD
power supply---corsair tx 650 v2
Cabinet--------cooler master haf 912 advance (which is bettr haf 912 or 922)
Monitor-------- Samsung px2370*

and do u guys know any good assembler in mumbai who'll come and assemble the pc at my place as well as provide me with service contract for a year


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

For heaven's sake dude, keep your request for ideas in ONE thread. Dont spam threads as it will affect the flow of ideas from people who are trying to help you.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

I've locked all your threads. Now please stick to this thread only.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 15, 2011)

i had 2 make a new thread as no one was replying


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 15, 2011)

I think Corsair VX 450 is more than enough. 550 maybe. 650 is overkill imo. Twin Frozr better from what I read in reviews. And finally you sure you want to buy a cabinet worth 5.5K ? NZXT M59 looks good. Check that out.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

You need to learn to wait for people to reply. People wont always be online and waiting to answer questions here. We all have our own lives too, I am sure you know it too.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------




slashragnarok said:


> And finally you sure you want to buy a cabinet worth 5.5K ?



A cabinet's functionality and user's needs is equally important as its price.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 15, 2011)

i chose 650w so that in the future i could put extra 4gb ram and if needed a corsair h70 if i decide to overclock 

will there be a problem if i use 650W insted of 450W

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

and what do u think about the cabinet and the monitor are they good


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 15, 2011)

No there will be no problem if you go for higher PSU but I doubt if even 8 GB RAM + Cooler will require more than 450W of power. I could be wrong though.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 15, 2011)

and which cabinet should i buy cooler master 912 advance or 922 which amongst them is good in regards to airflow 
which case will be much cooler in regards 2 airflow


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 15, 2011)

Cabinet is good but the major question that comes up is if you need it. Everyone recommends the Benq G2220HD around here. I think that's your best bet.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 15, 2011)

a minimum of 23 inch monitor that is what im looking out for


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

@OP: All HAF cases are good and provide excellent air flow. Both HAF 912 and 922 are mid tower cases. I would recommend 922 as it is a better version than 912, in terms of graphics card support.

What is your overall budget?


----------



## Amir5223 (Mar 16, 2011)

Samsung px2370 is an excellent monitor but if you can wait a bit you should consider Viewsonic VX24543mh-LED also.It will be launching soon.As far the cabinets are concerned i think its a personal choice.Both the cases are good HAF 912 Advanced for its all black interior and transparent window. HAF 922 in terms of slightly better airflow.


----------



## d3p (Mar 16, 2011)

HAF912 is good only for look, not on the board. It lacks of space & chances are high being neckbottled in future during upgradations & material quality is cheap along with the price tag.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 16, 2011)

@OP 
Does the room in which you keep your PC also have an Air Conditioner?


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 16, 2011)

no there is no air conditioning in the room
@lordirecto how is haf x u had posted that u bought it how is the case is it worth the price


----------



## d3p (Mar 16, 2011)

@Ankit: Haf-X is twice the cost of HAF 912. Moreover haf912 is mid tower whereas the X is full tower.

HAF912 is worst IMO, but HAF-x is awesome, if you can afford it.

Again HAF 922 is good w.r.t price, but with 8-9k you can buy a NZXT phantom Full tower.

HAF912 -5k, HAF922 - 6k-7k & HAF932 - 8k-9k, HAF - X -10k+

Don't buy HAF912, go for CM Storm Scout - 6k.

Go to the below section & find yourself, what suits you better.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

HAF 912: *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cooler_master_haf_912/

HAF 922: *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cooler_master_haf_922/

HAF 932:*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cooler_master_haf_932/

HAF-X: *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cooler_master_haf_x/


----------



## vickybat (Mar 16, 2011)

*@ankit0_0*

*(ASUS GTX560 direct cu 2 top)* - Stick with this.

Haf 922 is the better option if you are willing to pay more. My vote also goes to nzxt phantom.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

@ankit0_0: Just like d3p5or says. Dont buy HAF 912, whereas 922 is very good at its price point. Also, I want to add that if you plan to use liquid cooling like Corsair H70, dont buy Phantom, NZXT Phantom is a case that *cannot* support the H70 and also enable you to use all the fans in that cabinet that come with it.
As for the HAF X that I bought, it is awesome, the mere weight of the case is making it sturdy. You can go and refer those N number of reviews about the X out there, if you want more details. In short, the flagship case of CM, is really holding its own.
How much do you plan to spend on your case?


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 16, 2011)

@lordirecto i am thinking to buy a haf 922 but may be if i could arrange for some etra cash i would go for haf x can u tell me the max length of graphic card haf 922 can hold as i couldnt find it anywhere
@ vicky i am also thinkin abt asus gtx 560 but no in mumbai seems to know the availability or price


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

@ankit: I think it can accomodate 11" gfx card. It is not an aspect to worry. As for the gfx card, is it possible for you to order online?


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 16, 2011)

the graphic card i can get from it wares here in mumbai for 15500
and one more thing lord could u suggest me a 21.5 inch monitor specifically for gaming with a responce time of 2ms


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

A gaming monitor of 2 ms? 
Look at the following monitor,
Samsung 21.5 inch Lavender Wide LCD TFT Monitor (16:9, DVI, 2ms, Gloss Black/Red): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

I am not able to find more monitors. Can anyone else also help OP on this?

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

That gfx card at 15500 is a good price. Is it MSi N560 GTX Ti OC?
I am hearing that the prices of all electronic goods is likely to increase as Japan has stopped its chip industries. Can anyone else confirm this news?


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 16, 2011)

Check this monitor out. Response time though is 5 ms.
Dell ST2220L 21.5â€￾ W Full HD Monitor with LED


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> I am hearing that the prices of all electronic goods is likely to increase as Japan has stopped its chip industries. Can anyone else confirm this news?



*[CNN] Japan Quake May Hit Memory Supply*
*[Reuters] SSDs and RAM Prices Jump*
*[CompWorld] Chip Prices Up due to Situation in Japan*


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 16, 2011)

The above monitor even has HDMi input.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *[CNN] Japan Quake May Hit Memory Supply*
> *[Reuters] SSDs and RAM Prices Jump*
> *[CompWorld] Chip Prices Up due to Situation in Japan*



I think China and Taiwan make the most items. Not sure.


----------



## d3p (Mar 16, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @ankit0_0: Just like d3p5or says. Dont buy HAF 912, whereas 922 is very good at its price point. Also, *I want to add that if you plan to use liquid cooling like Corsair H70, dont buy Phantom, NZXT Phantom is a case that cannot support the H70* and also enable you to use all the fans in that cabinet that come with it.
> As for the HAF X that I bought, it is awesome, the mere weight of the case is making it sturdy. You can go and refer those N number of reviews about the X out there, if you want more details. In short, the flagship case of CM, is really holding its own.
> How much do you plan to spend on your case?



@Lordirecto: Who says a phantom can't hold H70 or H50 ??

Refer the below link: How to Photograph your Rig -UPDATED- - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Refer the attachment for more.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 16, 2011)

I think among popular brands SanDisk, Sony, Toshiba are in Japan. ASUS is in China. MSI don't know.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> @Lordirecto: Who says a phantom can't hold H70 or H50 ??
> 
> Refer the below link: How to Photograph your Rig -UPDATED- - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> 
> Refer the attachment for more.



ah...my post is being very useful i see.  

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




slashragnarok said:


> I think among popular brands SanDisk, Sony, Toshiba are in Japan. ASUS is in China. MSI don't know.



ASUS and MSI don't make chips dude.
We are talking about RAM's SSD's and NAND flash drives.

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




ankit0_0 said:


> the graphic card i can get from it wares here in mumbai for 15500
> and one more thing lord could u suggest me a 21.5 inch monitor specifically for gaming with a responce time of 2ms




*BenQ G2410 24" LCD Monitor @11k*.

*Dell 23" SP2309W Full HD LCD Panel @13.75k*.

These fit your requirement of 2ms response.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 16, 2011)

Isn't Gskill from Taiwan? Corsair too. China and Taiwan.

By the way what are the prices of Gskill and equivalent Corsair RAM. Both 4GB.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Isn't Gskill from Taiwan? Corsair too. China and Taiwan.



Taiwan has been hit by the tsunami too. Not as much damage as Japan but enough.



slashragnarok said:


> By the way what are the prices of Gskill and equivalent Corsair RAM. Both 4GB.



Not much. 100 bucks maybe.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @ankit0_0: Just like d3p5or says. Dont buy HAF 912, whereas 922 is very good at its price point. _Also, I want to add that if you plan to use liquid cooling like Corsair H70, dont buy Phantom, NZXT Phantom is a case that *cannot*_ *support the H70 and also enable you to use all the fans in that cabinet that come with it.*
> As for the HAF X that I bought, it is awesome, the mere weight of the case is making it sturdy. You can go and refer those N number of reviews about the X out there, if you want more details. In short, the flagship case of CM, is really holding its own.
> How much do you plan to spend on your case?





d3p5kor said:


> @Lordirecto: Who says a phantom can't hold H70 or H50 ??



Read what I posted again! I am *not telling* that H70 cannot be used in Phantom. What I mean is you need to *remove the rear fan as well as the side panel fan* *inorder to mount the H70*.

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------

Go to the NZXT forums and read the threads yourself to confirm my claim.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Read what I posted again! I am *not telling* that H70 cannot be used in Phantom. What I mean is you need to *remove the rear fan as well as the side panel fan in order to mount the H70*.



that is just....not required mate.
too big fonts is a distraction. just bold is enough.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> that is just....not required mate.
> too big fonts is a distraction. just bold is enough.



Ah yes, sorry. But I wanted to make sure that my information does not come across incorrectly. So I thought that making the text big will let d3p read properly


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Ah yes, sorry. But I wanted to make sure that my information does not come across incorrectly. So I thought that making the text big will let d3p read properly



Sorry?? I didn't exactly scold you. You're older than me. 

*EDIT:* Ok let's stop here. This thread is getting way off-topic. I might just be banned by *ico*.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Sorry?? I didn't exactly scold you. You're older than me.
> 
> *EDIT:* Ok let's stop here. This thread is getting way off.



OFFTOPIC:
Being old does not mean people make less mistakes. Also an apology does not hurt anyone.

Yeah, consider this post as the last off-topic please.


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 16, 2011)

How much power and RAM is needed to ensure (almost ensure) that I don't need to upgrade those in 5 years?

Also is a full tower really required by OP? I'm asking all these because this thread might help me take a few decisions as well.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

For power, look at the probability of you adding more hardware in the future. For RAM, consider what kind of demanding applications that you will start using in 5 years.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> How much power and RAM is needed to ensure (almost ensure) that I don't need to upgrade those in 5 years?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------
> 
> Also is a full tower really required by OP? I'm asking all these because this thread might help me take a few decisions as well.



6GB RAM enough. By enough power, do you mean PSU? Then I say it will depend on whether you'll go for multi-gpu setup or not.

Full tower is overkill for the OP. But if he likes the airflow and has the budget, then why stop?

Hey that rhymes.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

I have no idea about OP's preference. But I went to the extent of purchasing HAF X as I want a well ventilated case and also support for any hardware that I will add in the future.

Also, I want a single colored case. Like the same interior and exterior case color.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> I have no idea about OP's preference. But I went to the extent of purchasing HAF X as I want a well ventilated case and also support for any hardware that I will add in the future.
> 
> Also, I want a single colored case. Like the same interior and exterior case color.



Cooler Master Cosmos S is also drool. And is just like the HAF X in functionality etc.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

Cosmos X is awesome, but I am extremely doubtful about its top and bottom handles. Seems a bit fragile for me. Ofc it is just my opinion.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Cosmos X is awesome, but I am extremely doubtful about its top and bottom handles. Seems a bit fragile for me. Ofc it is just my opinion.



Its *S*. It was a typo sorry.

Ah....yes the Storm Scout also has similar handles i think?


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 16, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> 6GB RAM enough. By enough power, do you mean PSU? Then I say it will depend on whether you'll go for multi-gpu setup or not.
> 
> Full tower is overkill for the OP. But if he likes the airflow and has the budget, then why stop?
> 
> Hey that rhymes.



Yes by power I mean SMPS. And if I go for multi GPU setup it will be 2 cards in SLI/CrossFire max. So is 550 watts enough?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Yes by power I mean SMPS. And if I go for multi GPU setup it will be 2 cards in SLI/CrossFire max. So is 550 watts enough?



No. 650W-750W minimum i should say.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, Storm Scout also has handles. And Cosmos X/S, who cares as I dont own one ;P, seems to be on the higher side of pricing.

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

What! 750W is enough for a 2-way SLI/CFX? Man, why did I get a 950W then!!!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Yeah, Storm Scout also has handles. And Cosmos X/S, who cares as I dont own one ;P, seems to be on the higher side of pricing.



Yeah, but its good. Check reviews.



lordirecto said:


> What! 750W is enough for a 2-way SLI/CFX? Man, why did I get a 950W then!!!!



I said minimum. It can increase. 
For example, you do *NOT* run two GTX 580's on a 750W PSU. That'd be like Hiroshima bombing at home.


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 17, 2011)

i have decided all my components but not getting a good monitor samsung p2350 and p2250 have problem of shutting down themselves dell st2220m has backlight bleeding issues not able to understand what to do
plz help me


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 17, 2011)

@Gaurav: I get you now.

@OP: Go for BenQ E2220 HD or G2220 HD


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 17, 2011)

how is samsung B2230 any idea


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 17, 2011)

I do not see why you do not want the BenQ. Can you tell why?


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 17, 2011)

samsung is a reputed brand and has better service in india then other brands on the other hand benq i dont feel nice abt the brand 
benq e2220 has 50000:1 contrast ratio
benq g2220 has 40000:1 contrast ratio
samsung b2230 has 70000:1 contrast ratio


----------

